# Unable to resize partitions.



## spiraldark (Nov 3, 2007)

A while ago I installed linux on my Mac (while it was running 10.3.9) and found it was incredibly boring compared to the Mac OS, so I took the partition (I didn't have any sort of partition editor to expand the size of the Mac partition) and turned it into a partition for games. And now I would like to just have one large partition.
(I used pdisk to edit the make the mac partition) (I now run 10.5)
So, I tried editing my partitions and all I get is the same error (I am now down to one partition using a live CD of linux to delete one partition) The error is from Disk Utility and whenever I try to do ANYTHING it says "Partition failed with the error: MediaKit reports partition (map) too small."


I've tried doing this from the Leopard install disk too.

Always the same error. (I tried the repair disk, and the repair premissions things too)

Help?
(I'm running a PowerBook G4)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried erasing the disk? when it comes to errors like this, you most likely have to wipe the drive clean and start over.


----------



## spiraldark (Nov 3, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> have you tried erasing the disk? when it comes to errors like this, you most likely have to wipe the drive clean and start over.


That worked, thank you.


----------

